# Pray for the Indian Church



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 20, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Report: Hindu Groups in India Offering Rewards to Kill Christians - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## nicnap (Nov 20, 2008)




----------

